# oración impersonal  (según A. Llorach)



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Tengo una duda sobre la interpretación de las oraciones impersonales según la "Gramática de la lengua española" de Alarcos Llorach.
Los ejemplos: 
Se espera al delegado > Se le espera
Se espera a los delegados > Se les espera

Llorach dice sobre estes ejemplos en § 273:
En estas oraciones impersonales , la forma LE, LES del incremento, que se refiere a los adyacentes suprimidos, sugiere que la función de estos es la de objeto indirecto.

En mi entender no se trata aquí de un CI sino de un CD, ya que es posible la pasivización: Se espera al delegado [CD] > Se LE [CD] espera > El delegado es esperado.

Según el DPD (leísmo 4f) se trata aquí de un CD, pero ese LE, LES es un leísmo admitido y no un CI.

Me gustaría saber vuestra opinión.


----------



## alexacohen

> Se espera al delegado > Se le espera
> Se espera a los delegados > Se les espera


Hola,
Yo creo también que es un CI: "esperar algo" CD, "esperar a alguien" CI. 
Alexa


----------



## Jellby

Yo estoy de acuerdo con el DPD. También se puede decir "se los espera".


----------



## Jellby

Gracias a Heidita (y a Ivy29) hemos dado con esta página

Según lo que dice ahí, parece que, sea objeto directo o indirecto, se tiende a evitar "se lo(s)" (más en singular que en plural) en las impersonales.


----------



## lazarus1907

La pregunta de Pitt no es ninguna tontería. Por un lado, es difícil encontrar a alguien a quien le resulte natural decir "Se los espera", pero sintácticamente, este clítico está pidiendo a gritos el acusativo, ya que incluso puede pasarse fácilmente a pasiva, como comentó Pitt. Lo que he leído hasta ahora sobre gramática es muy controvertido, y en muchos casos se habla de vacilaciones y de usos populares. Parece evidente que en muchos casos, la lógica del acusativo y del dativo no es tan evidente como parece. En la gramática descriptiva de la RAE se menciona que en ciertas construcciones se tiende a evitar el acusativo cuando lo lógico sintácticamente sería el dativo, y viceversa. Este parece ser uno de esos casos.

Seguiré dándole vueltas, a ver si doy con algo.


----------



## Pitt

Referente al CD en mi opinión no hay diferencia entre estas construcciones:

Él espera al delegado [CD]  > Él lo/le [CD] espera.
Se espera al delegado [CD] > Se lo/le [CD] espera.

El verbo _esperar_ en esto caso es transitivo y por lo tanto siempre exige el CD. En el fondo esto es muy sencillo, o no?


----------



## Pitt

He sacado de "hispanoteca.de":

Según Alarcos, la forma LE, LES "sugiere que la función de estos adyacentes suprimidos es la de objeto indirecto". Como para este autor SE tiene en los ejemplos anteriores la misma función de acusativo reflexivo que en _Juan se lava / Los niños se lavan_, está claro que LE, LES no puede ser acusativo.

Nuestrol ejemplo: Se espera al delegado > Se le espera.
Llorach afirma que ese SE es un CD (acusativo reflexivo) como en _Juan se lava_. Pero según el DPD ese SE sólo es un indicador de oraciones impersonales (entrada SE 2.) y no tiene otra función gramatical.

Por lo tanto pienso que la interpretación de LLorach es muy subjetiva.


----------



## Rayines

lazarus1907 said:


> Por un lado, es difícil encontrar a alguien a quien le resulte natural decir "Se los espera"................


No había reparado en esto: ¡Por lo menos, a 30 millones de argentinos!


----------



## lazarus1907

Rayines said:


> No había reparado en esto: ¡Por lo menos, a 30 millones de argentinos!


Vaya...  Bueno, al menos los argentinos se espresan de acuerdo con mi manera de interpretar esta frase sintácticamente.


----------



## SpiceMan

Pitt said:


> Me gustaría saber vuestra opinión.


Para mí es un leísmo y es CD, es decir estoy de acuerdo con el DPD y no con Llorach. A mí jamás se me ocurriría decir "se les espera".

Se les dijo que se los esperaba .


----------



## Pitt

SpiceMan said:


> Para mí es un leísmo y es CD, es decir estoy de acuerdo con el DPD y no con Llorach. A mí jamás se me ocurriría decir "se les espera".
> 
> Se les dijo que se los esperaba .


 
¡Gracias por tu ejemplo! Pienso que se puede analizar así:
Se les [CI] dijo que se los esperaba. CD = que se los esperaba.
Construcción: decir algo [CD] a alguien [CI]
¿Es verdad?


----------



## Pitt

lazarus1907 said:


> Vaya...  Bueno, al menos los argentinos se espresan de acuerdo con mi manera de interpretar esta frase sintácticamente.


 
En este contexto tengo otro ejemplo:
Los milagros nunca ocurren cuando se los [CD] espera.


----------



## Pitt

SpiceMan said:


> Para mí es un leísmo y es CD, es decir estoy de acuerdo con el DPD y no con Llorach. A mí jamás se me ocurriría decir "se les espera".
> 
> Se les dijo que se los esperaba .


 
He sacado del DPD (entrada: se 2. SE indicador de oraciones impersonales o de pasiva refleja):

Esta construcción [impersonal con SE] puede darse [...] con verbos transitivos que llevan complemento directo de persona precedido de la preposición _a: Entre los gitanos se respeta a los ancianos._

Pero según LLorach se trata aquí de un complemento indirecto. Esta interpretación no me convence.


----------



## Rayines

Pitt said:


> He sacado del DPD (entrada: se 2. SE indicador de oraciones impersonales o de pasiva refleja):
> 
> Esta construcción [impersonal con SE] puede darse [...] con verbos transitivos que llevan complemento directo de persona precedido de la preposición _a: Entre los gitanos se respeta a los ancianos._
> 
> Pero según LLorach se trata aquí de un complemento indirecto. Esta interpretación no me convence.


Hola Pitt: creo como conclusión que hay dos posturas diferentes por parte de los expertos:

El DPD que siempre considera objeto directo al que sigue a un verbo transitivo, como _respetar_.

Llorach, que opina que el objeto es indirecto.

No sé si tenemos elementos para seguir analizando estas diferencias.....¿Qué piensan los demás?.......
Tal vez sí.............


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> He sacado de "hispanoteca.de":
> 
> Según Alarcos, la forma LE, LES "sugiere que la función de estos adyacentes suprimidos es la de objeto indirecto". Como para este autor SE tiene en los ejemplos anteriores la misma función de acusativo reflexivo que en _Juan se lava / Los niños se lavan_, está claro que LE, LES no puede ser acusativo.
> 
> Nuestrol ejemplo: Se espera al delegado > Se le espera.
> Llorach afirma que ese SE es un CD (acusativo reflexivo) como en _Juan se lava_. Pero según el DPD ese SE sólo es un indicador de oraciones impersonales (entrada SE 2.) y no tiene otra función gramatical.
> 
> Por lo tanto pienso que la interpretación de LLorach es muy subjetiva.


 
<<
La mayoría de los gramáticos, sin embargo, defienden la posición de que, *aunque dativo de forma*, _le(s)_ en las construcciones con _se_ es un *pronombre acusativo* en su función, tanto cuando tiene referente femenino como cuando tiene referente masculino (véanse RAE 1931, Santiago 1945, Fernández Lagunilla 1975 y Gili Gaya 1943).» [Mendikoetxea, 1999: § 26.4.2.1, Anm. 63]>>>>
 
Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> <<
> La mayoría de los gramáticos, sin embargo, defienden la posición de que, *aunque dativo de forma*, _le(s)_ en las construcciones con _se_ es un *pronombre acusativo* en su función, tanto cuando tiene referente femenino como cuando tiene referente masculino (véanse RAE 1931, Santiago 1945, Fernández Lagunilla 1975 y Gili Gaya 1943).» [Mendikoetxea, 1999: § 26.4.2.1, Anm. 63]>>>>
> 
> Ivy29


 
Hola Ivy: Te agradezco tu comentario. El uso transitivo con CD corresponde a la norma. Sin embargo pienso, pero no estoy seguro, que en algunas regiones se ha mantenido la construcción original con CI (similar al uso intransitivo del verbo ayudar). Por lo tanto pienso que las dos construcciones son aceptables:

Al delegado se LE espera > Se LE espera al delegado.

¿Qué opinas?
Saludos


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Hola Ivy: Te agradezco tu comentario. El uso transitivo con CD corresponde a la norma. Sin embargo pienso, pero no estoy seguro, que en algunas regiones se ha mantenido la construcción original con CI (similar al uso intransitivo del verbo ayudar). Por lo tanto pienso que las dos construcciones son aceptables:
> 
> Al delegado se LE espera > Se LE espera al delegado.
> 
> ¿Qué opinas?
> Saludos


 
Es preferible 'LE' pues las impersonales se refieren a *personas*. La jerarquía anímica se inclina por LE y así se evita la posible interpretación de 'LO' para COSAS.

Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

Rayines said:


> Hola Pitt: creo como conclusión que hay dos posturas diferentes por parte de los expertos:
> 
> El DPD que siempre considera objeto directo al que sigue a un verbo transitivo, como _respetar_.
> 
> Llorach, que opina que el objeto es indirecto.
> 
> No sé si tenemos elementos para seguir analizando estas diferencias.....¿Qué piensan los demás?.......
> Tal vez sí.............


 
¡Este tema me da vueltas! Yo también pienso que debemos aceptar las dos interpretaciones, aunque la myoría de los gramáticos y el DPD defienden la construcción con CD.

Otra vez el ejemplo: Se le espera al delegado.
¿Es "al delegado" un CI o un CD?

Interpretación con CI (p.ej. A. Llorach):
Se [CD] le espera al delegado [CI] 

Interpretación con CD (según el DPD):
Se espera al delegado [CD]

A mí también me gustaría la opinión de los expertos.


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> ¡Este tema me da vueltas! Yo también pienso que debemos aceptar las dos interpretaciones, aunque la myoría de los gramáticos y el DPD defienden la construcción con CD.
> 
> Otra vez el ejemplo: Se le espera al delegado.
> ¿Es "al delegado" un CI o un CD?
> 
> Interpretación con CI (p.ej. A. Llorach):
> Se [CD] le espera al delegado [CI]
> 
> Interpretación con CD (según el DPD):
> Se espera al delegado [CD]
> 
> A mí también me gustaría la opinión de los expertos.


 
*Emilio Alarcos  DICE  que = AL DELEGADO = COMPLEMENTO DIRECTO (CD) y se reemplaza con un incremento de CI 'LE' = se LE espera.*

Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> *Emilio Alarcos DICE que = AL DELEGADO = COMPLEMENTO DIRECTO (CD) y se reemplaza con un incremento de CI 'LE' = se LE espera.*
> 
> Ivy29


 
Alarcos Llorach dice en § 273 de su gramática: En estas oraciones impersonales, la forma _le, les_ del incremento, que se refiere a los adyacentes suprimidos, sugiere que la función de estos es la de objeto indirecto.

Por lo tanto pienso que según Alarcos Llorach ese LE (se LE espera) es en realidad un CI (objeto indirecto). Pero según el DPD se trata aquí de un CD, pero en la forma de un clitico de dativo, por lo tanto se trata de un leísmo.


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Alarcos Llorach dice en § 273 de su gramática: En estas oraciones impersonales, la forma _le, les_ del incremento, que se refiere a los adyacentes suprimidos, sugiere que la función de estos es la de objeto indirecto.
> 
> Por lo tanto pienso que según Alarcos Llorach ese LE (se LE espera) es en realidad un CI (objeto indirecto). Pero según el DPD se trata aquí de un CD, pero en la forma de un clitico de dativo, por lo tanto se trata de un leísmo.


 
Al delegado = CD. Alarcos no dice que sea INDIRECTO = al delegado, lo que afirma es que el incremento 'LE' es INDIRECTO cuando se le reemplaza. Leer numeral 272.

Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> *Emilio Alarcos DICE que = AL DELEGADO = COMPLEMENTO DIRECTO (CD) y se reemplaza con un incremento de CI 'LE' = se LE espera.*
> 
> Ivy29


 
En mi entender Llorach dice en el § 273 que la función de estos [le / les: se le/les espera] es la de objeto indirecto.


----------



## CLP

Según E. Alarcos, que si bien no era el dueño de la verdad la tuvo un tiempo en usufructo,

Se le espera

implica un agente de la oración que necesariamente tiene que ser complemento (objeto indirecto)

Se espera al concejal

porque 
1) podría coexistir en la oración con un implemento
    Se espera la tarta y al concejal
2) podría coexistir con su propio enclítico 
    Se le espera a él
y 3 y más sencillo) los complementos (OI) pueden ir precedidos de la preposición "a" siempre y cuando hagan referencia a personas

Por lo tanto ese "le" es complemento (OI) porque resulta de la elisión de otro complemento el cual, en caso de ser restaurado en la oración, estaría compuesto de un artículo contrato y un sustantivo o palabra sustantivada
   Se le espera = Se espera a Juan
                     = Se espera al (a+el) concejal
                     = Se espera al del quinto


El asunto de si es leísmo no sólo no es así sino al contrario. No es que Se le espera sea leísmo, sino que al decir Se la espera se produce una ambigüedad
   Se la espera = Se espera a la concejala
                     = Se espera la tarta


Espero servir de ayuda


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> En mi entender Llorach dice en el § 273 que la función de estos [le / les: se le/les espera] es la de objeto indirecto.


 
Let me clarify this, in the IMPERSONAL, the verb is locked in *SINGULAR* and the noun phrase preceded by 'A' personal is a DIRECT COMPLEMENT., But the replacement of the DIRECT COMPLEMENT (= al delegado) is through the non-stressed PRONOUN ( *le= IO*). All the authors states the same.

Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> Let me clarify this, in the IMPERSONAL, the verb is locked in *SINGULAR* and the noun phrase preceded by 'A' personal is a DIRECT COMPLEMENT., But the replacement of the DIRECT COMPLEMENT (= al delegado) is through the non-stressed PRONOUN ( *le= IO*). All the authors states the same.
> 
> Ivy29


 
Al delegado se LE espera. Yo también pienso que ese LE es un CD (leísmo admitido según el DPD: entrada leísmo 4f). Pero ese LE no es un CI. En este punto no estamos de acuerdo. Sin embargo, te agradezco todos tus comentarios.


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Al delegado se LE espera. Yo también pienso que ese LE es un CD (leísmo admitido según el DPD: entrada leísmo 4f). Pero es LE no es un CI. En este punto no estamos de acuerdo. Sin embargo, te agradezco todos tus comentarios.


 
ES un *dativo* usado *como* CD, LEÍSMO admitido en este caso por la RAE cuando es masculino.
Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

CLP said:


> Por lo tanto ese "le" es complemento (OI) porque resulta de la elisión de otro complemento el cual, en caso de ser restaurado en la oración, estaría compuesto de un artículo contrato y un sustantivo o palabra sustantivada
> Se le espera = Se espera a Juan
> = Se espera al (a+el) concejal
> = Se espera al del quinto


 
Se espera a Juan > Se le espera.

Según la norma general ese LE es un CD, ya que es posible la pasivización:

Se LE [CD] espera > Él [Sujeto] es esperado.
Se espera a Juan [CD] > Juan [Sujeto] es esperado.

No entiendo esta confusión.


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Se espera a Juan > Se le espera.
> 
> Según la norma general ese LE es un CD, ya que es posible la pasivización:
> 
> Se LE [CD] espera > Él [Sujeto] es esperado.
> Se espera a Juan [CD] > Juan [Sujeto] es esperado.
> 
> No entiendo esta confusión.


 
se espera 'a' Juan = a Juan complemento directo.

se le reemplaza con 'le', dativo,( leísmo) aceptado= se le espera.

Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> se espera 'a' Juan = a Juan complemento directo.
> 
> se le reemplaza con 'le', dativo,( leísmo) aceptado= se le espera.
> 
> Ivy29


 
En este punto estámos de acuerdo. 

Pitt


----------

